# "Julian" Oil on 12" x 12" Dry Brush Technique



## awesome (Jan 15, 2013)

Here's a portrait I did in Oil using Dry Brush Technique!
"Julian" Oil on 12" x 12" 2013 Adam Weaver
I made a video time lapsed too : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=su-PaLG44yY


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Very nice, really like the hint of blues that come out in the eyes,


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, that's incredible! Welcome to the forum!


----------

